# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  اغانى  المريخ

## ميدو1

*عيش وكأنك داخل الملعب 

واجعل اغانى المريخ تصدح منذ الان 

المريخ هيبة واصالة  .... حنان بلو بلو 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*المريخ انت الزعيم   .... ايمان ووليد 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مريخنا  والانجاز .... كمال  ترباس  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*العجب  العجب  .... معز 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*
*

----------


## acba77

*بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مشكور يا ميدو!
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*تشكر يا ميدو 1 يا رائع !!
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*تسلم ميدو الرائع
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بالطول بالعرض مريخنا  يهز الارض
*

----------


## الحارث

*تسلم ياميدو

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

عيش وكأنك داخل الملعب 

واجعل اغانى المريخ تصدح منذ الان 

المريخ هيبة واصالة  .... حنان بلو بلو 




الأخ ميدو...لك التحية
يبدو أن العمل الذى أنجزناه للزعيم لم ينال رضاك..لأنك لم تذكره....
على الرغم من إجتهادنا وبذل مجهود جبار دون دعم من أى جهه....
كنت أعتقد بما أننى عضو فعال فى هذا المنبر لى الأولويه أو حتى ذكر هذا العمل..
لا أرى كمال ترباس أو حنان بلوبلو فى المنبر...مع العلم أنهم يأخذون أجور عالية و ليس لهم ولاء للمريخ أو غيره من الفرق  (ندى القلعة)



هذا ما كان فى إستطاعتنا أن نفعله و لم يجد منك حتى ذكره.....


بالطول بالعرض
كلمات   عوض الكريم جمعه مرحوم
ألحان      إياس على عبد الرحمن

*

----------


## looly

*شكرا جزيلا
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميدو 1 انت اكثر من رائع تسلم ياصفوة
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*مشكور ميدو1وبدر الين كرار وفقكم الله
*

----------

